# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Dojenje na jednu dojku

## Mateaaa

Možete li mi reci jel ovo istina?
Kopirala sam jedan komentar..
“Po mom iskustvu ako dijete manje voli tu dojku i na njoj manje doji normalno je da se  u njoj manje i stvara.. A mnoge zene bez problema doje cijeli staž na samo jednu dojku.”

Zanima me jer mene još dosta boli jedna bradavica i ima dosta veliku ranu, a maleni dosta jako povlači i razvlači bradavicu pa sam mislila ako je moguće da samo na jednu dojim dok se druga ne oporavi, da rana malo zaraste? I kakav je onda postupak da mi se ta koju ne bi neko vrijeme upotrebljavala ne upali? 

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, meni je jedna vidljivo manja, i kako nisam imala naviku nuditi je s vremenom je bila manje kvrgasta, ali dao se svejedno izvući koji mililitar bilo kada. Da sam forsirala vjerojatno bih dojila normalno kao s lijevom.

A mislim da ju moraš ručno izdajati kada osjetiš kvrge. Tek toliko da popusti.

----------


## Vaki

Ja već godinu dana dojim samo na lijevu dojku, desnu rijetko kad želi. U njoj još uvijek ima mlijeka, ali puno manje... Neko vrijeme sam izdajala desnu dojku i onda se samo sve posložilo. Nisam dobila upalu, ali je jedno vrijeme mlijeko curilo samo od sebe.

----------


## susmiga

Troje djece, ukupno 4,5 godina dojenja, samo desna  :Smile:  na lijevoj uvucena bradavica pa nije islo  :Sad:

----------


## Mateaaa

Ja se bas ne volim izdajat sa pumpom, a i čitala sam da bi mi mogla rana još gora biti od pumpe, a ručno mislim da bi dugo trajalo..
dali bi onda mogla npr na nju manje i kraće dojiti pa da se i manje puni? Recimo kroz dan 3,4-5 puta na tu bolnu a ostalo na ovu drugu? 
I npr kad se oporavi onda da nastavim normalno na obje kao i dosada?

----------


## Mateaaa

Ja mislim da sam ja dobila rane jer su mi bradavice bile uvučene. Mali mi ih je izvukao i sad su još uvijek, nakon mjesec dana, dosta osjetljive ali na jednu mogu skoro pa bezbolno dojiti, dok na drugu me još dosta boli.

----------


## Vaki

> Ja se bas ne volim izdajat sa pumpom, a i čitala sam da bi mi mogla rana još gora biti od pumpe, a ručno mislim da bi dugo trajalo..
> dali bi onda mogla npr na nju manje i kraće dojiti pa da se i manje puni? Recimo kroz dan 3,4-5 puta na tu bolnu a ostalo na ovu drugu? 
> I npr kad se oporavi onda da nastavim normalno na obje kao i dosada?


Možeš, ali ako ćeš vidjeti da ti se javljaju kvrgice onda barem malo (rukom) ispusti mlijeko da napetost popusti.

----------


## Mateaaa

Ok, hvala, probat ću onda tako

----------


## zutaminuta

> dali bi onda mogla npr na nju manje i kraće dojiti pa da se i manje puni?


Da, možeš tako, ali ručno izdajanje (rukom, ne pumpom) nije jako zahtjevno ni teško. Samo se trebaš opustiti, izmasirati i *lagano* pritisnuti prstima prema prsnom košu (ne onako uhvatiti i gnječiti sisu kao da je tuba od paste za zube). Nakon toga ide.

----------


## Kaae

Nikako ne bih savjetovala namjerno dojenje na jednu dojku, pogotovo ne kad je rijec o novorodjencetu. Moze se, cesto bez problema, ali nema nikakvog razloga eventualne probleme izazivati sam.

Jeste popravili hvat? Ako niste naucili kako pravilno prihvatiti dojku, kad rana zaraste, nastat ce nova.

----------


## Mateaaa

Kaae zašto ne savjetuješ? 

Hvat je ok nego on u zadnje vrijeme bas zna navlačiti bradavicu pa mislim da zbog toga rana sporije zacjeljuje, a dosta je velika. Tako da sam htjela malo rjeđe na nju dojiti da se brže oporavi i onda poslije opet normalno nastaviti.

----------


## Vaki

Sjetila sam se da ima za kupit neke kreme za mazanje bolne bradavice, a beba može normalno dojiti bez obzira na kremicu.

----------


## Mateaaa

Ma ja sam stvarno sve isprobala..još je ta jedna dosta osjetljiva, pomaze mi samo one školjke za bradavice da se mogu normalno obuci..mazala sam i sa jednom dosta jakom kremom koju sam morala isprati prije dojenja i koristi se samo dva tjedna..sad mažem bepanthenom i daktarinom (protiv gljivica) pa ću vidjeti kako će biti..
Ova druga isto ima ranu ali manju i nije uopće toliko osjetljiva i bolna tako da ne znam vise u čemu je problem..
A kad dojim na ovu bolnu, najviše me boli na početku i poslije se bol smanjuje ali je prisutna cijelo vrijeme. Samo ne kužim zašto je tako osjetljiva

----------


## Vaki

Ne znam što bih rekla. Što kaže pedijatrica? Meni nije rekla da je je problem ako neko vrijeme dojim samo na jednu dojku, ali moj je već imao velik staž u dojenju kad smo prestali s desnom dojkom. Možda Kaae zna nešto više kad je savjetnica za dojenje!

----------


## Mateaaa

Ovo sam sve sa ginekologicom rješavala, kod pedijatra još nismo bili.
nadam se da će se javiti i savjetnica  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Ginekolozi obicno ne znaju dovoljno (ako ista) o dojenju i savjetuju sve i svasta. U regiji. Sve vezano uz dojke i dojenje treba rjesavati s pedijatrom i opcom praksom. 

Mislim da se i Bepanthen ispire -- u pravilu se ne ispiru samo kreme na bazi lanolina i posebne kreme za bradavice (Bepanthen to nije) te terapija protiv soora. 

Ako dijete konstantno ranjava bradavice, hvat jednostavno ne valja. Mozda ne valja ni polozaj u kojem dojis. Opisi malo kako dijete prihvaca dojku, kako je okrenuto tijelo u odnosu na tvoje, u kojim polozajima dojis, itd.

Dojenje na jednu dojku, vrlo privremeno, nije problem, ali trebalo bi izdajati na toj na kojoj se radi pauza. Ovo je pogotovo bitno kod malih beba, unutar prvih 6-8 tjedana, dok se uspotavlja laktacija i uskladjuju ponuda i potraznja.

----------


## Mateaaa

Evo ovako..
Dojim najčešće u položaju kolijevka tako da je beba prema meni okrenuta cijelim svojim tijelom. I pazim uvijek na liniju uho, rame, kuk. On otvara dosta usta i stane mu cijela aurola s obzirom da mi nisu velike, ponekad mu i ja pomognem tj pridrzim bradu da ju prerano ne zatvori. Jezik je uvijek ispod bradavice. Bradavice mi nisu pretjerano duge pa ne znam stignu li do mekog nepca, nadam se da da..nos,obrazi u brada su na dojci. 
Samo se on u zadnje vrijeme izvija i nateže i to najviše na ovoj koja boli. Pokušala sam lezecki ali nikako da se oboje dobro namjestimo. I ponekad u položaju lopte, ali rijetko.
 Meni su za njega u bolnici (nisam u hrv) dali daktarin za usta i kremu za mazanje  jer je imao crvenu guzu a meni neku kremu i protiv gljivica i bakterija koju vise ne koristim jer se može dva tjedna koristiti. I onda sam ja na svoju ruku počela i daktarin mazati. To je gel za usta kod soora i nju ne moram ispirati.
Rane se ne stvaraju nove, nego užasno sporo zacijeljenju. Lijeva ima manju ranu i na nju me ništa ne boli dok desna ima veću i ta me boli. Ali nisam sigurna jel da bol uopće povezana sa ranom ili ne..

Ja sam onda odlučila da neću samo na jednu dojiti ako postoji mogućnost da zeznem laktaciju.

----------


## Mateaaa

I još sam zaboravila napisati da su mi bradavice dosta osjetljive pa moram nositi one školjke kao zaštitu

----------


## zutaminuta

> Dojenje na jednu dojku, vrlo privremeno, nije problem, ali trebalo bi izdajati na toj na kojoj se radi pauza.


Eto, koliko ranici treba da zaraste? Tjedan dana? To je dovoljno kratko, zar ne?

----------


## Kaae

U principu bi rana trebala zarasti puno brze, ako nije inficirana. 

Matea, mozda bi bilo dobro da se javis lijecniku, da vidi treba li ti antibiotska krema, da ubrza zarastanje. Prema opisanom, cini mi se da je hvat ok, sto znaci da stvrno postoji mogucnost a je rana inficirana pa da nikako ne prolazi.

----------


## orange80

Curke imam jedno pitanje ako netko zna.
Cicoljubac je već dobrano prošao 2 godine i mi još dojimo, ali već više od godinu dana iz jedne dojke.
Više se niti ne sjećam kako je do toga doslo. Valjda jer sam ga ja preferirala drzati u lijevoj ruci (i desnom tipkati  :Embarassed: )
Uglavnom, ja se sada pitam može li to biti štetno za dojku iz koje se ne doji.
Mozda sam paranoična, ali u toj dojci vrlo često osjećam napetost i lagano probadanje. 
Inače dojke redovito kontroliram palpatorno i ultrazvučno.

----------


## pulinka

> Curke imam jedno pitanje ako netko zna.
> Cicoljubac je već dobrano prošao 2 godine i mi još dojimo, ali već više od godinu dana iz jedne dojke.
> Više se niti ne sjećam kako je do toga doslo. Valjda jer sam ga ja preferirala drzati u lijevoj ruci (i desnom tipkati )
> Uglavnom, ja se sada pitam može li to biti štetno za dojku iz koje se ne doji.
> Mozda sam paranoična, ali u toj dojci vrlo često osjećam napetost i lagano probadanje. 
> Inače dojke redovito kontroliram palpatorno i ultrazvučno.


Ako osećaš te neprijatnosti u toku dojenja, ja bih rekla da je to samo ostatak refleksa otpuštanja mleka, jer su dojke ipak parne i reaguju na isti način, iako jedna više ne proizvodi mleko. Ako nemaš nikakve objektivne promene na dojkama koje bi se videle na UZ ili neke tegobe tipa soora, onda mislim da te neprijatne senzacije treba jednostavno da ignorišeš i ne zabrinjavaš se.

----------


## Ginger

zasto beba pocne odbijati jednu dojku?
malena ima skoro 18 mjeseci i u zadnjih tjedan dana ne zeli cicati desnu, prihvati ju tek ponekad  :Undecided: 
cim je okrenem na tu stranu, dize se, mase glavom i okrece na drugu stranu
zbunjena sam...

----------


## Kaae

Jel zdrava? Ako je prehladjena, cak samo i mrvicu, moze joj smetati polozaj. Mozda imas neki omanji zastoj pa joj ne odgovara okus (obicno je slano). A mozda joj je tako doslo; velika je (relativno govoreci) pa im svasta padne na pamet iz raznoraznih razloga. Sisa li u snu ili polusnu? Ako da, hoce li tad tu stranu?

----------


## Ginger

zdrava je
u polusnu hoce tu stranu
znaci, kad je idem uspavati prvo lijeva strana pa kad je na pol zaspala, onda desna
po noci ne cica vise
danas je jednom htjela na tu stranu i vise ni cuti
trenutno sam u teskom pms-u pa mozda je i to
al onda, i druga cica je u pms-u, lol
inace na toj strani imam neko kao zadebljanje, bila sam na kontroli zadnji put u 5.mjesecu i dr kaze da je to sve ok
e sad, palo mi na pamet da nije nesto povezano s tim...al opet, to je postojalo i prije  :Undecided:

----------


## n.grace

> zasto beba pocne odbijati jednu dojku?
> malena ima skoro 18 mjeseci i u zadnjih tjedan dana ne zeli cicati desnu, prihvati ju tek ponekad 
> cim je okrenem na tu stranu, dize se, mase glavom i okrece na drugu stranu
> zbunjena sam...


Ginger, identično je bilo i sa mnom i mojom manjom, samo je htjela lijevu stranu, ona se već kad bih ju podigla okretala na stranu da bi došla do lijeve dojke 
to je počela raditi u dobi od godinu i nešto, dojila sam ju 23 mjeseca i više nikako nije htjela prihvatiti desnu stranu
ti pokušavaj, ja sam pogriješila što sam odustala

----------


## Ginger

hvala n.grace
ali nece  :Undecided: 
prevarim je jedino kod vecernjeg uspavljivanja, kad je vec skoro zaspala
onda cica bez problema
ali u stanju budnosti - nema sanse
skroz mi je to cudno...

----------


## Kaae

Tu kod mene bi preporucili kiroprakticara jer joj je vjerojatno negdje smrdan ekvilibrijum. Mislim, ne zezam se. Jedino sto ne znam dovoljno o tome jer nisam nikad bila, niti je isao tko od mojih. Gotovo svi oko nas idu, redovito, za sebe i djecu (od dana rodjenja nadalje).

Moji oboje preferiraju jednu stranu, ali nikad nije bilo potpunog odbijanja druge. Osim u strajkovima kad su obje bile u nemilosti (to stariji, mala nikad ne odbija).

----------

